

How are you going to celebrate Pi day? - baristaGeek


======
baristaGeek
The 14th of March we'll have the ultimate pi day. 3/14/15 at 9:26. There'll
actually be a precise instant where all the digits will be presented in the
seconds' decimal places! Plus it coincides with Einstein's birthday.

How are you going to celebrate this?

